# Crime scene



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Tonite taken it easy with the wife watchen crime scene 360 while smoken a vintage quintaro(4yrs) a nice 10 min smoke and tasty chilled glass of irish cream.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice...10 min smoke?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

I see...sounds like a solid evening!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nothing like quality time!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Shot in the right back of the head at 4 or 5 inchs away "b*tch stole my money"


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

looks like some good quality time, just finished having some myself!! great pictures!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds like you had some quality honey time...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHH The good life


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

How was the cigar? That's one I have not tried yet....


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

its a great little smoke, slight nutty chocolate taste, its smaller than what it looks like in the pic, its a quik 10 min everyday type cigar.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds tasty. 

Thanks.


----------

